
Why are so many people running for president and so few for mayor? - myinnerbanjo
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/05/why-are-so-many-people-running-for-president-and-so-few-for-mayor-blame-the-media-and-the-internet/
======
PaulHoule
If you do look seriously at running for Mayor in most towns you tend to
discover that there isn't any budget for doing anything interesting, it is
hard to raise local taxes, it is hard to raise debt, and if you cross major
business interests you'll get sued personally.

Thus it is a lot of work and a lot of risk but you can't necessarily
accomplish anything.

~~~
myinnerbanjo
That's very true. But remember what former House Speaker Tip O'Neil said--all
politics is local. It's a great way to learn and practice. Scalability? Well,
I think that went out the window with President Trump (respectfully, not
saying anything political) showed you don't need any previous electoral
experience to win the Presidency.

